# How much water does your dog drink in the summer



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I am wondering if there is something wrong with Racquet, he is drinking alot of water and is always hungry.
How much water is your hav drinking in this warm weather?

Thanks.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy drinks a lot more than Scooter does, he would eat all day long too. I think it varies. It's so hot here that they're both drinking more than they usually do.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley is drinking about 16 ounces a day now. When it is cooler, he drinks less than 12 ounces.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

When I think of drinking a lot of water and a lot of hunger I think of the possiblity of diabetes; I'd talk to the vet just to be on the safe side. It's the combination of the water and the hunger that makes me wonder about your baby.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Elayne,
Moxie only drinks 1/2 - 3/4 cup a day, more if he has a flossie, of course. But he would eat anything, anywhere, all day if I let him.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*drinking more...*

My dogs drink a lot more water in the summer, and after running especially. The water bottle that we got from Leslie is filled every other day for the two dogs, plus them licking my face when I am in the tub!

Like Chere said, it doesn't hurt to check if you are noticing him drinking a great deal more. He is a big boy now, and it has been hot!

Are you coming to the HCSC?

The next meeting of the Havanese Club of Southern California will be held on Saturday August 8th in conjunction with the South Bay Kennel Club show in Torrance, CA.

Havanese judging will be in Ring 3 at 1:00 p.m. after 17 other dogs.

The meeting will begin at 2:30 p.m.at a location that will be announced ringside.

Linda


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter hardly went outside yesterday and only drank maybe a cup of water...it depends on what he is doing....if he is playing and running around, he will drink more water.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

We have the same water bottle from Leslie and it takes Toby a good 3 days before I need to refill it. But, he's still only 4 months old and 8lbs.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Most dogs actually don't drink enough water. It's a myth that dogs know exactly how much they need. This is not the case. Because kibble is highly concentrated, most dogs should drink more water than they actually do. You can do a search on the net about this. If your Hav is drinking lots of water I wouldn't worry about it unless he's acting lethargic or you notice a change in his activity level etc. 

JMHO


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

tons!!! i have to refill his bowl a few times a day. now eating, not as much, maybe it's just too warm


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I would have the vet check his blood sugar to be safe if he is also hungry.


----------

